# Meet my rattie household



## curlycue (May 22, 2007)

Hello everyone here is acouple of pictures of my pet rats. I have more but none of which came out so I have to try again. So that I have a picture of each for my picture album. I hope this turns out ok. Can anyone give me any pointers on how to take a good picture of a rat with a one time use camera? My two main mistakes are using to light of a background and using the flash It's normally dark in my apartment because it's somewhat under ground. So it's really hard for me to tell when or when not to use the flash. Anyway hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## curlycue (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Meet my rat curlycue*

Oops... my coment for the bottom pictures isn't showing. This is curlycue the mum of thirteen wonderful ratlets. She's five months now and is the most loving and wonderful rat I've come to own, love and know


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww so cute!


----------

